# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Aguas Marinas >  La temperatura superficial del mar, igual a la del último periodo interglaciar

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana-...r-igual-ultimo




> *La temperatura superficial del mar, igual a la del último periodo interglaciar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20/01/2017
> 
> ...

----------

frfmfrfm (20-ene-2017),Jonasino (20-ene-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Teoria interesante frente a las "politicamente correctas" en boga.
Pero como firma "perdiguera": "El incorformismo es la base del conocimiento científico"

----------


## milagro4

wao, que locura, muy importante tu aporte

----------


## miguelmartintop

Sin duda el clima cambia constantemente y si cómo trabajo en cruceros ya he hecho alguno. Y los profesionales dicen que el agua planetario es cada vez más caliente.

----------

